# Are Pets Allowed Anywhere?



## dmiller1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Does anyone know of any timeshare resort that allows pets?


----------



## rhonda (Feb 1, 2008)

Warner Springs Ranch, II code "WSR", has designated pet-friendly rooms and boarding for your horses.  Bring them along!

Of course, that the ranch is located clear cross country from you is very little help.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 1, 2008)

dmiller1 said:


> Does anyone know of any timeshare resort that allows pets?



Celebration World Resort - Orlando.  Under 40 lbs.  There are a few others but not many.


----------



## Jolson (Feb 1, 2008)

I think this thread might be what you are looking for regarding pet friendly resorts.  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61878&highlight=friendly+resorts


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 1, 2008)

*Any No-Pet Zones In The Pet-Friendly Timeshares ?*

Is the whole resort pet friendly?  Or are there still buildings & units designated for people only? 

Otherwise, I'll need to strap a flea collar on my neck before I can feel comfortable checking in. 

Just saying. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Fletcher921 (Feb 2, 2008)

Los Abrigados in Sedona, Arizona has a few pet-friendly units.  We have one reserved for Thanksgiving this year.


----------



## theo (Feb 2, 2008)

*Pets, yes...recommended, no*



dmiller1 said:


> Does anyone know of any timeshare resort that allows pets?



I recently spent a few days at Mountain Edge Resort in Sunapee, NH, thanks to a generous friend who did not want to utilize the entire week. This resort apparently designates a few specific units in which pets are allowed. That said, I don't recommend the place, pets or no pets. Although only a very few years old, interior design of units is very odd, not user friendly, and kitchen facilities range from useless to non-existent.


----------



## Kozman (Feb 2, 2008)

*Pet Friendly*

Vacation Village at the Berkshires has building 1 (farthest from the rec center) reserved for guest with pets.


----------



## liborn2 (Feb 2, 2008)

Ocean City MD..has several timeshare that allow pets..and you are permitted to bring them on the boardwalk and beach WITH LEASH, between Oct. 1 through April ????

Extra cleaning charges are applied, around $100....


----------



## geekette (Feb 2, 2008)

The Silverleaf chain of resorts allows pets.  The fee is from $50 - 75 for the entire week.  We've gone to many of those with our doggie - the grounds are usually quite large and either the guests are quite vigilant with cleanup duties or their grounds crew is very attentive.  I hope it's the former - we all need to do our part to keep this privilege.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 2, 2008)

liborn2 said:


> Ocean City MD..has several timeshare that allow pets..and you are permitted to bring them on the boardwalk and beach WITH LEASH, between Oct. 1 through April ????
> 
> Extra cleaning charges are applied, around $100....



And - there's no weight limit for dogs at a couple of these. I also searched around for something on the east coast we could drive to from NC with our 50# dog, and this location looks like a best-bet.  Many other resorts that allow pets have weight limits that exclude larger dogs.

Edited to add: in fact, here's one close to Phila, which you could probably own for $1 plus fees - a special assessment instead of closing costs ... if a TUGger buys it, I might be interested in a direct trade sometime!
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Bedroom-OCEAN...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jerseygirl (Feb 2, 2008)

Quarter House in New Orleans allows small dogs (under 20 lbs, I think, but verify).  I think the website says "no pets" but if you inquire, they'll spell out the exact policy -- at least they did for us recently.


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 2, 2008)

What kind of dog weighs less than 20 lbs?  

Brian


----------



## Kozman (Feb 2, 2008)

*What Kind of Dog?*



pwrshift said:


> What kind of dog weighs less than 20 lbs?
> 
> Brian



Cute little ankle biters!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 2, 2008)

*Under 20 Pounds -- But The Heart Of A Wolf Beats In Its Chest.*



pwrshift said:


> What kind of dog weighs less than 20 lbs?





-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## gwenco (Feb 2, 2008)

*Cute !!!*

We are booked at the Kohls Ranch in Payson, AZ for the 2nd week of September and the resort has kennels for a charge of $5 per day.  They also have a few designated pet friendly rooms and they charge an extra $15 a day - per dog.  If you keep them in the kennel, they allow them in all of the common areas but just not in your room.  The $15 a day is cheaper than what we pay in boarding which is $55 a day for my two boys so that's the route we are taking.  The mountains of Arizona should be nice that time of year and since the DNC is being held in Denver the last week of August , we'll be more than ready to head for the hills!


----------



## lprstn (Feb 2, 2008)

Kozman said:


> Vacation Village at the Berkshires has building 1 (farthest from the rec center) reserved for guest with pets.


 Yep and I heard that that particular part was kinda wornout and not as well kept as the other parts of the resort.


----------



## geekette (Feb 3, 2008)

gwenco said:


> We are booked at the Kohls Ranch in Payson, AZ for the 2nd week of September and the resort has kennels for a charge of $5 per day.  They also have a few designated pet friendly rooms and they charge an extra $15 a day - per dog.  If you keep them in the kennel, they allow them in all of the common areas but just not in your room.  The $15 a day is cheaper than what we pay in boarding which is $55 a day for my two boys so that's the route we are taking.  The mountains of Arizona should be nice that time of year and since the DNC is being held in Denver the last week of August , we'll be more than ready to head for the hills!



Excellent info!  I was under the impression that there were no units in which you could keep pets.  I would definitely pay the $15/day to keep our girl with us.  There aren't a lot of places West where we can take her - I look forward to hearing about your trip!


----------



## chellej (Feb 3, 2008)

Inn of Silvercreek in Granby Co is another that allows pets.  I believe they charge a $25 cleaning fee, per pet.


----------



## catwgirl (Feb 4, 2008)

The RCI website has an extensive list of resorts that accept pets.  On the RCI home page, click on the tab at the top that says "The Answer Place."  Then click on number 9 under "The Top 10 Help Topics."  The list is helpful, but it would be more user friendly if it included the location of the resort, and not just the name of the resort.


----------



## silvib (Feb 14, 2008)

I checked by e-mail with II and they say none of their resorts are pet friendly.  Pity, I was beginning to think I'd take the kitties on our next little trip.


----------



## tuckersmom (Apr 23, 2008)

I have been looking for a place where I can take my dog along on my next RCI vacation and came across this link -[spam removed - DeniseM]


----------



## Hoc (Apr 23, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> What kind of dog weighs less than 20 lbs?
> 
> Brian



Maltease -- Death from the ankles down!!!


----------



## swift (Apr 23, 2008)

dmiller1 said:


> Does anyone know of any timeshare resort that allows pets?


This subject has been talked about quite a bit on TUG. You will find lots of info by using the search feature in the upper blue bar.


----------



## gorevs9 (Apr 23, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> What kind of dog weighs less than 20 lbs?
> 
> Brian



_Dogs that bounce when they bark _(I'd like to give credit to Jeff Dunham for this one)


----------



## bnoble (Apr 23, 2008)

My wife is about to acquire our second Havanese tomorrow---they top out around 13#.


----------



## geneticblend (Apr 23, 2008)

Williamsburg Plantation is supposed to be pet-friendly, and they are an II resort.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 24, 2008)

Alan ... doesn't it break your heart to leave that little bundle at home?
Brian




AwayWeGo said:


> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 24, 2008)

*Anonymous Baby Dog.*




pwrshift said:


> Alan ... doesn't it break your heart to leave that little bundle at home?


Definitely it would -- if it was our pooch. 

But fret not.  That particular pup is somebody else's -- I don't know whose.  The doggy picture was snagged off the Internet (hotlinked, actually) strictly for purposes of illustration. 

Around here, we're (accidental)  cat people. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

